# problema emerge --depclean

## zoto

Ultimamente emerge --depclean -p mi rilascia questo risultato

```

emerge --depclean -p

*** WARNING ***  Depclean may break link level dependencies.  Thus, it is

*** WARNING ***  recommended to use a tool such as `revdep-rebuild` (from

*** WARNING ***  app-portage/gentoolkit) in order to detect such breakage.

*** WARNING ***  

*** WARNING ***  Also study the list of packages to be cleaned for any obvious

*** WARNING ***  mistakes. Packages that are part of the world set will always

*** WARNING ***  be kept.  They can be manually added to this set with

*** WARNING ***  `emerge --noreplace <atom>`.

*** WARNING ***  

*** WARNING ***  As a safety measure, depclean will not remove any packages

*** WARNING ***  unless *all* required dependencies have been resolved.  As a

*** WARNING ***  consequence, it is often necessary to run 

*** WARNING ***  `emerge --update --deep world` prior to depclean.

Calculating dependencies... done!

Dependencies could not be completely resolved due to

the following required packages not being installed:

virtual/jdk required by sys-libs/db-4.0.14-r2 sys-libs/db-4.1.25_p1-r4

virtual/jre required by sys-libs/db-4.1.25_p1-r4

virtual/glibc required by sys-libs/db-3.2.9-r7

Have you forgotten to run `emerge --update --deep world` prior to depclean?

```

Ho provato a usare revdep-rebuild, ma stranamente continua a reinstallarmi blackdown-jdk (all'infinito).

```

revdep-rebuild 

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/lib/i386/libjsoundalsa.so (requires  libasound.so.2)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/art.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/avi.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/avs.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/bmp.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/caption.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/cin.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/cip.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/clip.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/cmyk.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/cut.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/dcm.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/dib.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/dot.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/dps.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/dpx.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/ept.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/fax.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/fits.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/gif.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/gradient.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/gray.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/histogram.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/html.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/icon.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/jpeg.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/label.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/magick.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/map.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/mat.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/matte.la (requires /-lstdc++)

[molti altri...]

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/xc.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/xpm.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/ycbcr.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/coders/yuv.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.0/modules-Q16/filters/analyze.la (requires /-lstdc++)

  broken /usr/lib/xmms/Input/libmp4.la (requires /usr/lib/libxmms.la)

  broken /usr/lib/xmms/Input/libmp4.la (requires /usr/lib/libfaad.la)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot  =dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03-r12

..........

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03-r12 to /

[bla, bla, bla, tutto ok comunque nell'installazione]

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> Original instance of package unmerged safely.

 * Emerging the current generation-1 system-vm...

 * Updating its config files.

Now using blackdown-jdk-1.4.2 for the generation-1 system JDK

 * System nsplugin is already set, not changing it.

 * You can change nsplugin with eselect java-nsplugin.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03-r12 merged.

>>> No packages selected for removal by clean.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

Build finished correctly. Removing temporary files... 

You can re-run revdep-rebuild to verify that all libraries and binaries

are fixed. If some inconsistency remains, it can be orphaned file, deep

dependency, binary package or specially evaluated library.

```

Cosa posso fare?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *emerge --depclean -p wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Have you forgotten to run `emerge --update --deep world` prior to depclean?
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## zoto

Non è quello il problema. Sono ormai settimane che continuo ad aggiornare (senza alcun limite), ma il problema permane.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *zoto wrote:*   

> Non è quello il problema. Sono ormai settimane che continuo ad aggiornare (senza alcun limite), ma il problema permane.

 

allora posta per favore l'output di emerge -uDNptv world

----------

## lucapost

Ho appena finito di seguire questa guida per installare java su firefox-bin su un sistema ~amd64.

Dando un'occhiata alle versioni di java installate nel mio sistema, oltre a quella dell'howto, ho queste due:

```
[ebuild   R   ] dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03-r12  USE="nsplugin -doc" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.09-r1  USE="X alsa -doc -examples -jce (-nsplugin)" 0 kB
```

Bene dico, mi tengo quelle dalla sun, e rimuovo blackdown-jdk con:

```
emerge -C blackdown-jdk
```

Arrivando ora al punto, lancio:

```
jarod ~ # emerge -uDNptv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[nomerge      ] virtual/jdk-1.4.2  

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03-r12  USE="nsplugin -doc" 0 kB 
```

Tra l'altro anche sun-jdk è dipendenza di virtual/jdk.

Allora vado a vedere chi vuole virtual/jdk:

```
jarod ~ # equery d virtual/jdk

[ Searching for packages depending on virtual/jdk... ]

sys-libs/db-4.3.29-r2

sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p2-r1
```

Insomma, morale della favola, db mi vuole blackdown, anche se ha la USE="-java":

```
jarod ~ # emerge -pv sys-libs/db

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/db-4.3.29-r2  USE="-bootstrap -doc -java -nocxx -tcl -test" 0 kB
```

Vedendo di chi è dipendenza db:

```
jarod ~ # equery d db

[ Searching for packages depending on db... ]

sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r2

dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r2

dev-lang/python-2.4.4

sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1
```

Mi sa proprio che blackdown-jdk c'è lo dobbiamo tenere.

Mi sbaglio?

----------

## Luca89

Non ti sbagli, i sviluppatori consigliano proprio di tenere blackdown.

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Mi sa proprio che blackdown-jdk c'è lo dobbiamo tenere.
> 
> Mi sbaglio?

 No, non ti sbagli. Come è scritto chiaramente in questa guida, è necessario tenere una jdk sia per il Java 1.4 che per il Java 1.5. Che quella dell'1.4 sia blackdown o sun non importa, ma ne devi avere una per tipo.

Ciao.

----------

## lucapost

ok per blackdown-jdk, ma questi sviluppatori non mi chiedono un pò troppo:

```
jarod ~ # emerge -C sun-jdk

--- Couldn't find 'sun-jdk' to unmerge.

>>> No packages selected for removal by unmerge.

jarod ~ # emerge -uDNptv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[nomerge      ] virtual/jdk-1.5.0  

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.09-r1  USE="X alsa -doc -examples -jce (-nsplugin)" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] virtual/jdk-1.4.2  

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03-r12  USE="nsplugin -doc" 0 kB 

Total: 2 packages (2 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

Vabbò, intanto riemergo blackdown-jdk...

----------

## Kernel78

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> ok per blackdown-jdk, ma questi sviluppatori non mi chiedono un pò troppo:
> 
> ```
> jarod ~ # emerge -C sun-jdk
> 
> ...

 

Scusa ma se non è installato come pretendevi di cancellarlo ???

----------

## lucapost

Ho sbagliato di postare, basta questo:

```
lucapost@jarod ~ $ emerge -uNDpvt world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[nomerge      ] virtual/jdk-1.5.0  

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.09-r1  USE="X alsa -doc -examples -jce (-nsplugin)" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] virtual/jdk-1.4.2  

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03-r12  USE="nsplugin -doc" 0 kB 

Total: 2 packages (2 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

Perchè mi richiede 2 jdk?

----------

## Kernel78

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Perchè mi richiede 2 jdk?

 

Non hai letto la risposta di syntaxerrormmm ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lucapost

ok chiaro, syntaxerrormmm aveva risposto mentre stavo scrivendo [OT]il forum di ubuntu avvisa[/OT], e quelli prima del mio non gli avevo riletti, scusate...

Mandi.

----------

## riverdragon

=sun-jdk-1.4* sembra sia migliore della versione blackdown, l'unica pecca è che va scaricato manualmente dal sito della sun (l'ebuild fornisce il link alla pagina) perché bisogna accettarne la licenza.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> =sun-jdk-1.4* sembra sia migliore

 

in base a cosa? in base a quali criteri?

----------

## riverdragon

Non ho nulla per argomentare la mia tesi, ricordo di aver letto tempo fa che le prestazioni della jvm della sun siano migliori di quelle della jvm blackdown. Visto che non mi costava nulla crederci, l'ho impostata come jvm di sistema. Tutto qui, e non a caso ho scritto "sembra".

----------

## zoto

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  *zoto wrote:*   Non è quello il problema. Sono ormai settimane che continuo ad aggiornare (senza alcun limite), ma il problema permane. 
> 
> allora posta per favore l'output di emerge -uDNptv world

 

Dopo una pausa di riflessione, ribadisco ciò che non sono riuscito a risolvere!

```

emerge -uDvNtp world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

mentre depclean continua a segnalare le stesse cose

```

 emerge --depclean -p

*** WARNING ***  Depclean may break link level dependencies.  Thus, it is

*** WARNING ***  recommended to use a tool such as `revdep-rebuild` (from

*** WARNING ***  app-portage/gentoolkit) in order to detect such breakage.

*** WARNING ***  

*** WARNING ***  Also study the list of packages to be cleaned for any obvious

*** WARNING ***  mistakes. Packages that are part of the world set will always

*** WARNING ***  be kept.  They can be manually added to this set with

*** WARNING ***  `emerge --noreplace <atom>`.

*** WARNING ***  

*** WARNING ***  As a safety measure, depclean will not remove any packages

*** WARNING ***  unless *all* required dependencies have been resolved.  As a

*** WARNING ***  consequence, it is often necessary to run 

*** WARNING ***  `emerge --update --deep world` prior to depclean.

Calculating dependencies... done!

Dependencies could not be completely resolved due to

the following required packages not being installed:

virtual/jdk required by sys-libs/db-4.0.14-r2 sys-libs/db-4.1.25_p1-r4

virtual/jre required by sys-libs/db-4.1.25_p1-r4

virtual/glibc required by sys-libs/db-3.2.9-r7

Have you forgotten to run `emerge --update --deep world` prior to depclean?

```

Che altro dire?

----------

## crisandbea

 *zoto wrote:*   

>  *.:chrome:. wrote:*    *zoto wrote:*   Non è quello il problema. Sono ormai settimane che continuo ad aggiornare (senza alcun limite), ma il problema permane. 
> 
> allora posta per favore l'output di emerge -uDNptv world 
> 
> Dopo una pausa di riflessione, ribadisco ciò che non sono riuscito a risolvere!
> ...

 

hai dato vero un 

```
emerge --sync
```

 ???

hai dato 

```
emerge --update --deep world
```

 come suggerito da depclean ???

hai provato un

```
 revdep-rebuild 
```

???

ciauz

----------

## Kernel78

Io fossi in te mi farei dei binari di tutte le versioni di sys-libs/db che hai installato e li rimuoverei e poi proverei a rilanciare un emerge -uDavNg world e emerge -a --depclean

Male non fa ...

P.S. giusto per curiosità posteresti l'output di un eix -I sys-libs/db

----------

## zoto

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. giusto per curiosità posteresti l'output di un eix -I sys-libs/db

 

Ecco:

```

eix -I sys-libs/db

* sys-libs/db 

     Available versions:  1.85-r1:1 1.85-r2:1 ~1.85-r3:1 3.2.9-r10:3 3.2.9-r11:3 4.0.14-r2:4 4.0.14-r3:4 4.1.25_p1-r3:4.1 4.1.25_p1-r4:4.1 ~4.1.25_p2:4.1 4.2.52_p2:4.2 4.2.52_p2-r1:4.2 ~4.2.52_p4:4.2 4.2.52_p4-r2:4.2 ~4.3.27:4.3 ~4.3.29:4.3 ~4.3.29-r2:4.3 [M]4.4.20_p2:4.4

     Installed:           1.85-r1 3.2.9-r7 4.0.14-r2 4.1.25_p1-r4 4.2.52_p4-r2

     Homepage:            http://www.sleepycat.com/

     Description:         Berkeley DB

```

----------

## Elbryan

emerge udept

dep -w -p (dacci un'occhiata)

se va bene..

dep -w

emerge -avuDN world

emerge --depclean -p (postalo)

e se va bene

emerge --depclean

----------

## zoto

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> emerge udept
> 
> dep -w -p (dacci un'occhiata)
> 
> se va bene..
> ...

 

Fatto tutto.

Mi ha tolto 21 ridondanze (anche se a volte mi sono chiesto se fosse giusto farlo, tipo per vim o tetex a favore di latexsuite... mah!!!).

Risultato? Uguale!

```

emerge -p --depclean

*** WARNING ***  Depclean may break link level dependencies.  Thus, it is

*** WARNING ***  recommended to use a tool such as `revdep-rebuild` (from

*** WARNING ***  app-portage/gentoolkit) in order to detect such breakage.

*** WARNING ***  

*** WARNING ***  Also study the list of packages to be cleaned for any obvious

*** WARNING ***  mistakes. Packages that are part of the world set will always

*** WARNING ***  be kept.  They can be manually added to this set with

*** WARNING ***  `emerge --noreplace <atom>`.

*** WARNING ***  

*** WARNING ***  As a safety measure, depclean will not remove any packages

*** WARNING ***  unless *all* required dependencies have been resolved.  As a

*** WARNING ***  consequence, it is often necessary to run 

*** WARNING ***  `emerge --update --deep world` prior to depclean.

Calculating dependencies... done!

Dependencies could not be completely resolved due to

the following required packages not being installed:

virtual/jdk required by sys-libs/db-4.0.14-r2 sys-libs/db-4.1.25_p1-r4

virtual/jre required by sys-libs/db-4.1.25_p1-r4

virtual/glibc required by sys-libs/db-3.2.9-r7

Have you forgotten to run `emerge --update --deep world` prior to depclean?

```

----------

## Kernel78

Hai provato a seguire il mio suggerimento ?

----------

## Deus Ex

 *zoto wrote:*   

>  *Elbryan wrote:*   emerge udept
> 
> dep -w -p (dacci un'occhiata)
> 
> se va bene..
> ...

 

Prova a dare un

```
emerge --noreplace virtual/jdk

emerge --noreplace virtual/jre

emerge --noreplace virtual/glibc
```

così facendo saranno presenti in world per il sistema, e emerge sarà contento.

Anche a me gli ebuild virtual/* hanno dato qualche rogna tempo addietro.

----------

## zoto

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Hai provato a seguire il mio suggerimento ?

 

Ho provato.

Cancellando i db, portage mi vuole emergere soltanto l'ultima versione:

```

emerge -uDvNp world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p4-r2  USE="-bootstrap -doc -java -nocxx -tcl -test" 0 kB 

```

Ora non saprei che fare. Anche perché in ogni caso emerge --depclean mi dice:

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

Dependencies could not be completely resolved due to

the following required packages not being installed:

>=sys-libs/db-3 required by net-libs/wvstreams-4.2.2-r2

>=sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p2-r1 required by net-nds/openldap-2.3.27-r3

```

ma portage sembra non interessarsi a db-3...

----------

## zoto

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Prova a dare un
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Fatto. Non cambia nulla.

Per emerge --noreplace virtual/glibc ricevo un errore:

```

emerge --noreplace virtual/glibc

Calculating dependencies   

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "virtual/glibc".
```

Per gli altri due invece (metto solo jre che comprende anche jdk):

```

emerge --noreplace -vp virtual/jre

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08  USE="X nsplugin -alsa -doc -examples -jce" 22,221 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/jdk-1.5.0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/jre-1.5.0  0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 22,221 kB

```

Quando in realtà io blackdown. Anche qui sono in un vicolo cieco.

----------

## zoto

 *zoto wrote:*   

> Ora non saprei che fare. Anche perché in ogni caso emerge --depclean mi dice:
> 
> ```
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Continuo il mio monologo pomeridiano/serale  :Wink: 

Ho re-emerso a mano i cinque db che avevo cancellato (e pacchettizzato), mettendo però le versioni più recenti:

sys-libs/db-1.85-r2

sys-libs/db-3.2.9-r11

sys-libs/db-4.0.14-r2

sys-libs/db-4.1.25_p1-r4

sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p4-r2

Non so se ho fatto bene a rimetterli tutti, non ho ben presente l'utilità di db (e di mantenere tutte le versioni vecchie).

Detto ciò, ora funziona tranquillamente emerge --depclean...

----------

## Kernel78

Non mi è chiaro se dopo aver rimosso i vari db hai lanciato un emerge -uDN world prima di controllare con emerge -p --depclean ...

----------

## zoto

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Non mi è chiaro se dopo aver rimosso i vari db hai lanciato un emerge -uDN world prima di controllare con emerge -p --depclean ...

 

emerge -p --depclean mi dava ancora errori. emerge -uDN world mi restituiva solo l'ultimo db.

Ho emerso tutti i db a mano, utilizzando però le versioni disponibili in portage (difatti due versioni di db non erano più disponibili). Probabilmente l'errore era lì. Le versioni di db non erano più compatibili con i programmi aggiornati.

Ora mi chiedo però se non sia il caso di rimettere in world alcuni pacchetti che mi sono stati tolti: a logica che realplayer venga tolto perché richiesto da mplayer (tramite use) mi va anche bene, ma che non ci sia cups perché richiesto da acroread o db da wdial o xorg-x11 perché dia lo richiede mi sembra una sciocchezza. O no?

Se volessi, potrei aggiungere qualche nome alla lista dei world, senza doverli ricompilare il pacchetto? c'è un modo con emerge o devo farlo a mano su /var/lib/portage/world?

----------

## Kernel78

 *zoto wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Non mi è chiaro se dopo aver rimosso i vari db hai lanciato un emerge -uDN world prima di controllare con emerge -p --depclean ... 
> 
> emerge -p --depclean mi dava ancora errori. emerge -uDN world mi restituiva solo l'ultimo db.
> 
> Ho emerso tutti i db a mano, utilizzando però le versioni disponibili in portage (difatti due versioni di db non erano più disponibili). Probabilmente l'errore era lì. Le versioni di db non erano più compatibili con i programmi aggiornati.
> ...

 

Ancora non riesco a capirti ...

Dopo aver cancellato tutti i db  hai lanciato 

```
emerge -uDN world
```

senza -a o -p per installare quello che ti veniva richiesto (e solo quello) ?

Dopo aver correttamente installato quello che il sistema richiedeva hai provato a rilanciare 

```
emerge -p --depclean
```

 dava ancora problemi ?

Se il sistema non te li richiede mi spieghi perché hai installato a mano le altre versioni di db ? almeno hai avuto cura di non inserirle in world per non sporcare ulteriormente la tua situazione ?

----------

## dark_knight

 *zoto wrote:*   

> Se volessi, potrei aggiungere qualche nome alla lista dei world, senza doverli ricompilare il pacchetto? c'è un modo con emerge o devo farlo a mano su /var/lib/portage/world?

 

emerge -n nomepacchetto

----------

